

Show HN: Dinosaur Stickers For Your Website - fredisawesome
http://markcondon.info/dinosaur-stickers/

======
fredisawesome
I took 20 minutes out of my day yesterday and threw this together. Like many
nerds I'm a 5 year old who loves dinosaurs at heart and found the lack of
dinosaurs on most websites depressing so I made this. I hope you all enjoy!

